# Share your starter kit experiences :)



## Vaponaut12 (13/9/16)

Salutations my fellow vapers!

I've had my iJust2 for about 2 weeks now and i love it!

The flavour is quite great and the amount of vapour is amazing. I use the 0.3ohm EC coil that comes with the kit and vape The Riddler from firetrap vape, love the flavour!

Just want to know what everyone else started with and how your journey has been so far!

Thanks for the awesome forum and happy vaping!
Vaponaut12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

i started on a playboy e-cig from checkers and then moved onto a chinese CE4. this got me off smoking for 4 weeks before i upgraded to a twisp. all this happened around 2 years ago (i just hit my 2 year mark this weekend, lol)

back them it was 1.8-2ohm coils at a full 8W of power !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaponaut12 (13/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i started on a playboy e-cig from checkers and then moved onto a chinese CE4. this got me off smoking for 4 weeks before i upgraded to a twisp. all this happened around 2 years ago (i just hit my 2 year mark this weekend, lol)
> 
> back them it was 1.8-2ohm coils at a full 8W of power !



Sounds like quite the journey, glad it helped with the stinkies! Oh, and congrats on the 2 year mark!

What setup are you vaping now? 
Any recommended juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Sounds like quite the journey, glad it helped with the stinkies! Oh, and congrats on the 2 year mark!
> 
> What setup are you vaping now?
> Any recommended juices?



today's kit 

the crius plus (dual claptons) on the minikin and vaping some Boosted - Glazed Donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Any recommended juices?



what flavour profiles do you enjoy ?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

Twisp got me off the cigarettes over 2 years ago. Moved to a proper vape setup at the beginning of the year when my Twisp Aero broke. Been upgrading / changing Vapes ever since.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (13/9/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Twisp got me off the cigarettes over 2 years ago. Moved to a proper vape setup at the beginning of the year when my Twisp Aero broke. Been upgrading / changing Vapes ever since.



Glad you're off the stinkies! What setup are you currently using?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Glad you're off the stinkies! What setup are you currently using?



- Minikin with a TFV8 Baby Beast
- iJoy Limitless Lux and a Freemax Starre Pure or my TFV8 Cloud beast
- iJust S


----------



## Vaponaut12 (13/9/16)

@shaunnadan ,if by flavour profiles do you mean what sort of ranges of flavour I enjoy, then I haven't really found it yet.

I've only tried three different juices so far, all 0mg.
I've tried the Strawberry and Menthol from Liqua, really enjoyed the menthol, liked the cooling effect it has on your throat. Currently vaping the Riddler from Firetrap Vape, it's a mixture of 16 different fruits. really enjoying that one! 

But I need to get another flavour soon to balance it out because i'm starting to taste the riddler less and less, any suggestions?


----------



## Vaponaut12 (13/9/16)

@shaunnadan , I'm still in the experimental phase, so i'm open to any suggestions. Just not anything overly sweet.


----------



## Vaponaut12 (13/9/16)

@OnePowerfulCorsa , Nice setup you have there (i say this as i google 2/3 of your devices).

Which is your favourite rig?
And how are they treating you?


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @shaunnadan , I'm still in the experimental phase, so i'm open to any suggestions. Just not anything overly sweet.



the best thing is to try different profiles and see which ones you gravitate towards. then rotate juices so that you don't develop "Vapors Tongue/Fatigue"

tobacco 
menthol
fruity
bakery
dessert 
sweet
etc

personally, I like bakery profiles. not too sweet but has a nice warm "fuzzy" feeling


----------



## RichJB (13/9/16)

I started with a Twisp in 2009, which cost me R1400. It was a bit kack, it was one of the first models where you had to drip juice into the cotton in the mouthpiece and then hold the button down for about ten seconds to get a tiny whiff of vapor. I tried it for a while but reverted to cigs. In Jan of this year, I decided to quit smoking again. I took the Twisp out of the cupboard and tried to fire it up but the batteries were kaput. I took it to a Twisp stall believing, like a n00b, that they'd still have batteries for the 2009 model. They told me that's not a Twisp, I told them it bleeding well is and showed them the little branded carrier box to prove it. They said well that's a discontinued model so you suck and will have to buy a new one. Which, being a n00b, I did. It gurgled and leaked and the battery went pap every two hours so I took it back and whined and threatened till they gave me my money back.

I was driving home, thoroughly gatvol of this whole e-cig nonsense, when I saw a sign outside my neighbourhood shopping centre which said "Vape bar now open". It was inside the bottle store and I went in to have a squiz. I saw these big square metal boxes and decided that is just ridiculous, you can't *smoke* something like that. But the assistant showed me a VaporZone Air which I loved. It looked like a cig, made a decent cloud (compared to the Twisp) and it only cost R250. So I had a go and rather liked it. Then, when I was buying more juice for it the next week, I asked the assistant to show me how these big metal boxes work. He took out a red one (I'm guessing that was a Kanger Subox) and blew out a huge cloud of vapour. I pretended to not be very impressed but secretly I was. So I rushed home and hit google to find out more about these strange square devices.

My first mod, purchased after much trawling of reviews on YouTube and settled by a raving recommendation from a strange hyper fellow I'd just seen called Rip something or other, was the mighty Eleaf 60W iStick starter kit with Melo 2 tank. I ordered the starter kit, a 25R and some stock coils but didn't think to order juice. No problem, I still had a few bottles of the 18mg juice I'd been using in my cigalike. So I carefully assembled everything, filled up the tank with the 18mg, took a nice long hit and thought "Hmmm, this is... interesting." So then I took another hit. And then a few more. And before I knew it, I was walking naked through the neighbourhood, jousting at imaginary dragons, going Oyoyaieeewooooh, and frightening small children.

After I'd bought some slightly less hazardous juice, I was in heaven. I had everything I needed to quit smoking with ease, I've got my gear now, that's it, finish en klaar, no more. But then it took me about two weeks to decide that stock coils weren't really doing it for me. So I bought an Avo 24. But now I needed a second mod as well coz I can't vape while it's charging. So another 60W iStick joined the club. And more batts, oh and a charger too. And then the Merlin was released, and so was the Pico. And then I realised I could make juice much cheaper than I could buy it. And then things kinda got out of hand. I keep telling my bank manager that it wasn't me, it must have been a sinister cartel that got hold of my credit card details. But he's not buying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa , Nice setup you have there (i say this as i google 2/3 of your devices).
> 
> Which is your favourite rig?
> And how are they treating you?



Currently it is the Minikin with the TFV8 Baby beast this changes constantly. I also have my Pico kit which I am letting go because it is not being used and it was my favorite two weeks ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

@RichJB I had a very similar experience to you. Just look at my signature and you will see what I have acquired, in the same order, in 8 and a half months!

All the money I have spent has translated into one of the best, most fulfilling, "hobbies" I have ever done. There are so many facets to vaping, it's almost a "science", or an art, if you like.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Igno (13/9/16)

I started out with the Twisp Clearo in December 2014, I thought it was the bees knees but my OCD compelled me to do some research on the internet. Soon I found Ecigssa and Vapeking and I was horrified when I saw what I could have got instead of the Twisp for much better prices. After some more research, I decided to get a Smok M80 with Kangertech Subtank Mini in April 2015. I was happy because now I could build my own coils and started looking for cheaper juice as well, and that's how I discovered DIY.

After about a month of vaping heaven, I saw the Evic VTC racing yellow and the Billow and knew that I had to have those as well. A few months passed and I came across the Smok X Cube and TFV4 and I bit the bullet once again. I converted a few of my friends to vaping and gave away my M80 and subtank and Evic VTC and Billow to another friend. 

About 3 months ago the X-Cube started acting up and I had no back-up as I gave away all my other devices. I first got the RX200s and Limitless Plus and then more recently the RX2/3 and Azeroth.

I realised that buying vape gear makes me very happy recently and I feel the urge to buy something every month which my wallet doesnt agree with...

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

A number of years ago my wife bought me a sig-a-like device and some juice. The cartomiser type. Cost her around R800. I tried but it just did not work. About a year later a friend gave me his cig-a-like for free but that was much the same as the first. Couple of months went by and I bought the Enjoy as it was supposed to be a upgrade. Was disappointed again and left the whole idea for a couple of years.

About September 2015 my sister in law gave me the little Twisp Solo. I left it in the cupboard as I thought to myself this is just another waste of time and money. In January this year my sister in law was coming for a visit and I took the Solo out because I wanted to be able to say I at least tried it. 
I was surprised that I actually got some satisfaction from it. It was not enough but I started to see the light. In February I upgraded to the Twisp Aero for better battery life and more power. It worked. It got me 90% off the stinkies.

In April this year we were on holiday and I wanted even more satisfaction because when the Aero was flat I was still taking a sig. So I asked Google what to do and low-and-behold there was a whole world out there that I knew nothing about.

I found eCigssa and this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/
I phoned around and Vape King Gesina had stock.
Got in the car and drove 2.5 hours from our holiday to buy the Topbox starter kit. And I loved it! It was just great! Struggled to find the right juice to stop smoking completely by persisted and now I am free.

Bought the Kangertech Kbox 120 as a second device and the Subox mini tank as a spare. Great device. The dual batteries give me 2 days.
I then bought the pico kit and visited a friend. I offered him the choice between the Topbox Mini and the Pico kit and he picked the Pico. Gave it to him with a smile.
I then wanted to help another friend to stop smoking and I bought a Balrog 70 from @Cobrali and when he heard it was a pif, he gave it to me much cheaper. Bought some tanks from @Schnappie and put a kit together for him. That was nr 2.
Then a lady friend wanted to stop as well so I bought a Smok Stick Pro from @Greyz and he also contributed because it was a pif. She was ecstatic and still is. She is now comletely sig free for 6 days. 

Bought tickets for us and a smoker friend of mine to Vapecon and he got himself a AIO. He is down from 30 a day to 4 a day. 

I got my new Fuchai 213 at Vapecon and I am using my Topbox tank on it with RBA with SS spaced coils 0.3ohms in TC and it's great! Great flavour and good clouds and it is still economical on the juice.

In the meantime I also started DIYing and all of this is now my hobby. I don't even want to know how much money I spent, but it was worth every cent.

Sorry if it sounds like I am bragging, but the whole pif thing has me so excited. The feeling of giving somebody a thing that could ultimately save their life is intoxicating. A big thanks to everyone on this forum that helped me on my journey and specifically helped me to help others.

Here is to you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Soutie (13/9/16)

My wife decided she wanted to stop smoking a few months ago and after about a thousand on the credit card we walked away from the twisp kiosk in clearwater with a Twisp solo and a few bottles of Juice. This was on the Thursday and by the Sunday she was cranky as hell. The device would leak constantly and she had already burned through two coils. Finally after a trip to the Twisp kiosk, a huge fight with the guy working there and yet more money on the credit card she came home with a Twisp edge. This little device did wonders for her, so much so that I decided i should bite the bullet and give it a try too, and after a bit of research decided on a EGO AIO.

This was the prefect little starter device, mimicked a cigarette enough for me to break the habit. This little device became a highly contested piece of property in our house. Compared to the twisp this thing could throw clouds which really impressed the wife and more often than not I would find it missing and her with a smile on her face. She then decided that she would take over my AIO to replace her twisp and I could get an upgrade.

Did a little more research and after a little bit of advice from this forum and @Rob Fisher in particular I decided to get myself a Pico Kit. True to all the words of warning I got on this forum, no sooner had I gotten home I was sitting with the AIO again while my wife was puffing away on my brand new pico. The next day, we both had Picos and haven't looked back since.

The Picos are still in use daily and the Little AIO has subsequently been loaned to two of my now ex-smoker friends who have both bought themselves pico kits and handed it back. It is now patiently waiting for the next person to ask about how to get onto this vaping business.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Salutations my fellow vapers!
> 
> I've had my iJust2 for about 2 weeks now and i love it!
> 
> ...



Hi bud hope you keeping well.

2012 First attempt at vaping a cheap ass e-cigarrete that looked like a cig (lasted a day and gave up on vaping)

2013 second device was a twisp clearo only vaped for about 3 months and went back to cigs (cause of cheap ass china mall juice and battery started to pack up)

2015 I say this is my first real device a istick tc40w kit i got in december. This is when i discoverd the amazing flavour and vapour you can get from a vape.

And lets just say kit wise alot has happend since then (as with most of us here on ecigssa)

But its because we choose to make this our hobby.
This is the first hobby which i am truly passionate about not only for health reasons but its the first time i actualy paractise my hobby every single day for 8 months now and dont get bored.

Ecigssa is part of my daily ritual too so besides vaping im on here daily looking at whats going on in the vaping community.

Vaping + Ecigssa = Best dam HOBBY ever...

Vape on....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KlutcH (14/9/16)

In 2013 I decided to quit smoking, I then went onto rollies as I was still very skeptical about vape regarding water on the lungs etc.. haha.. I did some research for the next few months then forgot about it, one day I think in 2014 I walked past a twisp store and decided to check it out. Bought my self the Clearo set (2 devices) R1400 and some juice. That day I was the last rollie I ever smoked. 

I am not going to get into the twisp issues and hellopeter etc.. but it cost me around 5k because of their crappy after service and. I then decided to branch out, found this forum and started reading EVERYTHING lol.

I then upgraded to a subtank mini kit. Enjoyed this guy so much.

I then upgraded my tank to a bellus and vtc mod.

My current setup is a Pico and serpent mini. (stealth vape ftw)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/9/16)

Well, its been a hell of a ride in these past 1 and a half months. A friend of mine and I would go out fairly regularly for pub evenings on a wednesday. He and I would smoke our pipes feeling like real sirs and I would puff away a box of stinkies in a night and wake up the next morning with hell just a small swallow away...

He gets on google one day and shows me these videos of beardy faced, sandal and pyjama wearing vegetarians sucking on strange boxes and blowing clouds that could embarrass my mahindra. I ask him why he showed this to me and he says, "I do not want to examine your tonsils everytime we talk, your constant hacking and wheezing irritates me. Those cigs are gonna kill you quiker than you think cause I will stuff them all down your throat just to shut you up!"

I gathered up the broken peices of my pride and headed online to see what all the fuss was about. That lead me to this forum. Had a look around the newbies section and decided I would try and find me a kangertech starter. Scrounged up what cash I could and headed off to the vaperite stand in eastgate. Still unsure if that is what I really wanted to do, I paced up and down past that stand 3 times before chatting to the guy at the counter.

I nervously asked for the NEBOX kit and this guy just took one look at me and could tell I was drowning. The patience, time and expertise given to me that day, I will not forget. He took the time to show-and-tell me almost every gadget he had at his disposal, allowed me to sample his personal collection and gave me direction I had not had before. Walked away holding a little bag that changed everything. In it was a pico kit, samsung 25R and a bottle of cuttwood juice.

Went home and became a member here, and then started to really learn what vaping is about. 2 weeks in, got myself an avo 22 and the building began, vapecon came along with a high wattage device (rx2/3), another avo 22 tank thanks to @OnePowerfulCorsa, and an avo 24 bottom airflow. Started my diy juice journey yesterday. Will never go back to stinkies again.

Currently running the avo 22 on the rx, single clapton, and the melo on the pico.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouder (14/9/16)

I started off with a Kangertech Subox. The next week I bought a Evic VTC Mini. I used that for about 8months, then I purchased a Cuboid Mini (hated it and stayed on the VTC). I recently purchased a Pico 4ml and sold off the Subox and the Cuboid Mini. I am now rotating between the Pico and the VTC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/9/16)

GreenSmoke 3 Years ago. Probably the best Tabacco I have tried. Although it was quite expensive to maintain.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (14/9/16)

I started vaping on a TWISP Clearo begining 2015. HRH got me the dual kit as a Christmas present end 2014. I looked at it, had a good laugh and put it away in a draw. At that time I was trying to quit the hard way and had cut my stinkies down to 5 Marlboro Silver cigarettes (ultra lights) a day. I just could not get over that final hurdle. Subconsciously I did not want to quit as I had a humidor full of really good cigars (+/- 40) and did not want it to go to waste.

Come January 2015 and having made a news year resolution for the first time in a long time I pulled out the TWISP, charged it, filled up the e-liquid. Assembled and pushed the button. I think I was more scared than excited having to puff on this battery and liquid thingy. At the end of that first week I was off the analogues completely and have been ever since. After using it for a few months, without any problems, I got myself the PICO and MeloIII of the time, a Nautilus mini and iStick 30watt. Another great starter kit that came highly recommended by the forum members and it did not disappoint. And with that it was the end of my starter kit journey. I still have one half of my Clearo set and it still works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (15/9/16)

Wow, I didn't expect such a reply, just proves that this is the best forum on the internet!

It's been amazing to read all your responses and how your journeys have progressed so far.

It's interesting to read how vaping has changed your lives and how it has become a passion.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (15/9/16)

@shaunnadan , Thank you for the advice, I'll definitely make a better choice


----------



## CJ van Tonder (15/9/16)

Hey there I quit smoking a month a go and am not looking back one minute... My friends started vaping 2-3 years ago esigs...Chinese copies and then last year the real stuff. Since the start they where hounding me to stop ciggies and swich.

Unfortunately due to every time I took a puff I almost died.. The sweet (cheap) stuff did not accomedate with me at all... 

So 2 months ago I decided to try again started to slow down the ciggies and researching looking at pen tipes, mods, the odd hammer and old steam engine....

When I saw the Pico I fell inlove and my friend suggessted we pop in the local shop and check it out. As I was looking f9r somthing small (ciggi packet) size the pico was the right fit. I picked it up an lo and behold it was perfect. 

Carlos sked me about my smoking habits and suggested which tobacco flavour and strength I should go for. After setup the fun started. The pico was comfortable light and easy to start off with as it will do what I want and need atleast for the next 2 years. 

At Vapecon I decided I should check out the dripper thing and found a Velocity V2. The match of the V2 and the Pico is awesome but dont take my word for it....check out how happy is my setup

Chears 







Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (15/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Salutations my fellow vapers!
> 
> I've had my iJust2 for about 2 weeks now and i love it!
> 
> ...


After egos I graduated to a Kangertech Kbox and a mello subtank ,boy I thought I was the Bee's knees.Now as the proud owner of 15 or so mods of various types my vapeing journey happily continues.Have fun on yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (15/9/16)

CJ van Tonder said:


> Hey there I quit smoking a month a go and am not looking back one minute... My friends started vaping 2-3 years ago esigs...Chinese copies and then last year the real stuff. Since the start they where hounding me to stop ciggies and swich.
> 
> Unfortunately due to every time I took a puff I almost died.. The sweet (cheap) stuff did not accomedate with me at all...
> 
> ...


A match made in heaven!


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

It's amazing how similar our stories are. Quite uncanny actually. I think Twisp is like the Ford XR3 in the eighties. Almost every one had one.

Yes I agree, the Pico and the Velocity RDA are a perfect match. I have paired the same with a vertical build. Awesome! I love dripping while alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (16/9/16)

Started out with a cheap CE4 knockoff,then got a itaste bmp 2.0 with a naitilus tank from a bud.From there I went for an IPV D2 with a subtank mini.From there I got the Pico mod with the Goblin mini.The gobbie is currently broken (cracked glass) so I'm using the Pico with the subtank mini and rba coils until month end.
Must say vaping is so much more fun since I started building coils and going DIY.
Saving up for a 200w mod and a dripper or two,haven't owned an RDA of my own as of yet (as shameful as that is)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

I had been on 40 a day for some years and decided to get a green smoke (i think it was called) in 2014. Not knowing any better, I convinced myself this was good stuff and continued to vape on it for a month or so. And then it was put away and forgotten. Early 2015 I got a cheap clearomizer somewhere and tried again. Lasted for about a month as well if I recall correctly. Back to 40s stinkies a day! Then late 2015 I got myself a twisp, thinking that its the creme de le creme of e-cigs and that it will certainly be the thing to get me of cigarettes. I was wrong. Back to good ol' Marlboro Gold.

April this year, I had just finished a cigarette and walked back into the office and for some reason (divine intervention?) my sense of smell that I had lost 10 years ago briefly returned and I was gifted with a quick whiff of what I smelled like. I was disgusted. Utterly disgusted at what I smelled like, with my inability to stop smoking and with having made the choice to become a smoker in the first place 16 years ago. 

A week or so later, a colleague of mine attended a training seminar and came back telling me about the vapers he had met and the impressive clouds they were blowing. Having been a twisper himself and finally giving up smoking all together, he noted that if he had known that there were alternatives to twisps he would certainly have bought something else.

So I googled that night. And was amazed. And intrigued. And giddy with optimism. At something like 2am that morning, I pull the trigger in a Kanger Topbox Mini and 3 bottles of juice. 

The rest is history. I had my last stinkie that week. Took me about a month before i got myself my first RDA and made my first coil. Another month to buy an RX200s and DIY juice supplies. I have not looked back and seeing that I took delivery of a Pharaoh and Serpent Mini today, I am definitely not stopping anytime soon. I passed my Kanger to my sister who also desperately wants to quit smoking. She went from great skepticism to asking me about technical things in a week. Another life turned around by one Kanger Topbox.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RichJB (16/9/16)

Waine said:


> Yes I agree, the Pico and the Velocity RDA are a perfect match.



If you think the full-sized Velocity is a good fit with the Pico, try the Mini! I got one on sale at Vaper's Corner for R199 and it is ace with the Pico. Often we equate quality with cost but I'm getting as good a vape off my Mini as I am off tanks that cost three times as much.


----------



## Ronell (18/9/16)

I got my eleaf ijust s today and it gets very hot on the mouth piece when I smoke. Am I doing something wrong? Also, it makes me cough a lot. Please help!! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/16)

Ronell said:


> I got my eleaf ijust s today and it gets very hot on the mouth piece when I smoke. Am I doing something wrong? Also, it makes me cough a lot. Please help!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hi Ronell,
The exact same thing happened to me. You are not doing anything wrong, just keep on going.
When I started I also coughed a lot. I think it is your lungs not being used to inhaling vapor in stead of smoke. I also cough when I go into a sauna. The moist air. It got a lot better after 3 to 5 days and was almost completely gone after 7 to 10 days. Please drink lots of water as vaping can dry your air passages and that can also make you cough.
In the beginning the temp of the vapor was also difficult to get used too. It was way too hot for me. It even felt like it was burning my lips and I also thought I was doing something wrong. I went to a 1.o ohm coil, reduced the watts to 25W and opened the airflow all the way. I know it is not recommended for the period when you are trying to restrict airflow to simulate the cigarette but it helped me. Higher resistance coils take longer to heat up.

I know it is not possible to adjust the power of the iJust, but maybe just going to a higher resistance coil and playing with the airflow.

I hope this helps.

Strongs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Salutations my fellow vapers!
> 
> I've had my iJust2 for about 2 weeks now and i love it!
> 
> ...



Hi @Vaponaut12 and belated welcome to the forum
Great thread you started

My starter experience was with the Green Smoke cigalike and the Twisp Clearo in Oct13. The Green Smoke wasnt bad but not enough. The Twisp Clearo got me off stinkies in 9 days. My cigarette intake declined rapidly from 25 a day to 15 to 10 to 5 to 1. I was having so much fun trying out all the Twisp liquids that on the 9th day I didnt need to have a cigarette. Could not believe it. But I was vaping those Clearos like there was no tomorrow! I had several going at once. Enjoyed the mixing of the different liquids and found the ones I liked.

Then a few months later after finding this forum and doing some research of about 10 devices available locally at that time  I got the Kanger mini protank 2. Then from there it was a few more similar tanks and then rebuildables. Then it gripped me like nothing else and I was hooked. Spent the next year trying so many devices and learning a lot about building coils and dicovering new juices.

Am still learning and discovering. What a journey, what an experience. Never ends....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## cassimk (18/9/16)

My vaping life started out with a Kanger Tech Evod. I absolutely loved the device. It gave me two years of solid service, it fell a thousand times and never gave up on me. Battery lasted just as long and never seemed to lose its life. Always was interested in a bigger device which could produce more clouds but the box mods were just out of my budget.

After two years on the EVOD, the Joytech Ego AIO was launched and it was my first vape purchase online. Unfortunately I HATED the Ego AIO, always gave me a dry hit. It was as temperamental as my wife and seemed like I had to tip toe around the AIO just so that it won’t give me a dry hit.

A month after purchasing the AIO an Uncle of mine gave me his Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo III tank and I felt like I was in Vape heaven. The idea of building my own coils intrigued me so got a crius tank for my Pico. However leaking became an issue with the crius. So currently I’m running a TVF8 Baby beast on my Pico and I am LOVING it. I haven’t even tried out the Quad coil as yet, however I feel like I’m going to be looking for a new mod soon to be able to run the Quad Coil at the optimum wattage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

cassimk said:


> My vaping life started out with a Kanger Tech Evod. I absolutely loved the device. It gave me two years of solid service, it fell a thousand times and never gave up on me. Battery lasted just as long and never seemed to lose its life. Always was interested in a bigger device which could produce more clouds but the box mods were just out of my budget.
> 
> After two years on the EVOD, the Joytech Ego AIO was launched and it was my first vape purchase online. Unfortunately I HATED the Ego AIO, always gave me a dry hit. It was as temperamental as my wife and seemed like I had to tip toe around the AIO just so that it won’t give me a dry hit.
> 
> A month after purchasing the AIO an Uncle of mine gave me his Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo III tank and I felt like I was in Vape heaven. The idea of building my own coils intrigued me so got a crius tank for my Pico. However leaking became an issue with the crius. So currently I’m running a TVF8 Baby beast on my Pico and I am LOVING it. I haven’t even tried out the Quad coil as yet, however I feel like I’m going to be looking for a new mod soon to be able to run the Quad Coil at the optimum wattage.



Welcome to the forum @cassimk 
Big respect for that little soldier, the humble yet mighty Evod!
2 years of service is impressive

With the right juice that little Evod is a nimble yet delightful little flavour machine

I seldom leave the house without mine


----------



## Vaponaut12 (19/9/16)

Ronell said:


> I got my eleaf ijust s today and it gets very hot on the mouth piece when I smoke. Am I doing something wrong? Also, it makes me cough a lot. Please help!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hey @Ronell, How are you?

I used to have the same issue with my iJust2  It's perfectly normal to use your new toy frequently, in fact too frequently, I made the same mistake! Try taking longer breaks between your drags as this allows the heat to dissipate better. I normally wait 15 - 30 seconds between each drag to allow the device and drip tip to cool down. If this doesn't work just wait a bit longer. Luckily it's not lit like a cigarette so you don't have to keep dragging...

As for the coughing, it's perfectly normal, use that airflow control band to restrict airflow or else your taking direct lung hits which (initially) is quite a lot to handle. I took DTLs like a noob champion after 3 days... Took me a while to get used to it. As @SAVaper stated try a higher ohm coil, P(Watts) = V(Voltage)^2/ R(Resistance), therefore a higher ohm coil while reduce the wattage, correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm sure this will make it easier to handle?

Don't give up, it'll get better, trust me i know! 
Happy Vaping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (19/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaponaut12 and belated welcome to the forum
> Great thread you started



Thank You so much for the warm welcome!

I'm glad you're off the stinkies!

I know what you mean when you say it grips you, I've only been vaping for a few weeks now and i'm already doing research on my next possible setup!
The Pico actually looks quite tempting, with the melo 3 tank!

What would you suggest?

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> I had been on 40 a day for some years and decided to get a green smoke (i think it was called) in 2014. Not knowing any better, I convinced myself this was good stuff and continued to vape on it for a month or so. And then it was put away and forgotten. Early 2015 I got a cheap clearomizer somewhere and tried again. Lasted for about a month as well if I recall correctly. Back to 40s stinkies a day! Then late 2015 I got myself a twisp, thinking that its the creme de le creme of e-cigs and that it will certainly be the thing to get me of cigarettes. I was wrong. Back to good ol' Marlboro Gold.
> 
> April this year, I had just finished a cigarette and walked back into the office and for some reason (divine intervention?) my sense of smell that I had lost 10 years ago briefly returned and I was gifted with a quick whiff of what I smelled like. I was disgusted. Utterly disgusted at what I smelled like, with my inability to stop smoking and with having made the choice to become a smoker in the first place 16 years ago.
> 
> ...


Yup this is exactly my story the way you started... Greensmoke->Chinese Ego -> Twisp - > Something proper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Thank You so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> I'm glad you're off the stinkies!
> 
> ...



The Pico with Melo 3 Mini tank is a fantastic setup indeed.
I like it because its small and compact.
The Melo 3 Mini gives a good vape with the supplied coil but I think the vape is better with the 0.6 ohm ceramic CCell coil, which I tried recently and it gives great flavour. 

The Melo 3 Mini (for me) is not really aimed at mouth to lung vaping (like we smoked cigarettes) but more for a restricted lung hit.


----------

